# Bought a Mill!! :D



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well some of you might remember I was asking about your opinion on different brands of mills... Well I had been leaning toward the Wood-Mizer LT40 Manual sawmill. 

Some of you might know that I am a Christian, well that's right I am.  And do I ever have a story of God's provision and answer to prayer for you guys!  I hope you have enough patience to read my story.. haha

I have always dreamt of owning a sawmill, but they can cost a pretty dime, so I didn't ever think I would own one for years.. After sharing with my uncle about my 'dreams' for the future of my business. While spending a week with them over Christmas, he wrote me a cheque for $17,000 to buy the LT40 sawmill, saying I can pay him back little by little as long as it takes! I couldn't believe it. Now the mill with taxes would cost $18,700 so I still needed $1,700.. (Any money I earned went straight back into other tools... It's a disease.. ) So then a couple weeks ago, I tried to take matters into my own hands and I sent off an email to the owner of wood-mizer, giving him my testimony, and how this mill will allow me to further my woodwork in ministry and my business. Asking if he would consider selling the mill at a discounted price. Well he didn't get back to me. I was with my uncle again a couple weeks ago. One of the nights I knelt down Thanking God for providing the $17,000 but expressing my need of still $1,700 more.. 

The next morning as I sat in the kitchen eating my froot loops, my mom said, "Levi, you should check in the western producer (a farmer's classifieds paper) for a mill." I quickly responded "Not a chance there will be one in there... we're in the prairies." Well a moment as she was scanning the paper, she said "Hey levi... Here's a wood-mizer." I asked for the model. She responded, "LT40... with hydraulics.." I already couldn't believe what I was hearing. She went on, "Blade sharpener, tooth setter, and it's in Manitoba for $19,500" I couldn't believe it! Now my family owns a farm in Manitoba! and this mill was only 4 hours away! More than that, it came with all the upgrades I was wanting to get in the future for my LT40 manual mill! 

To shorten things up... last week we drove out and bought the mill. My dad gave me the extra money to cover the extra cost for a week or two until I can pay him back. The world will tell me all my life, "that was just a coincidence..." I disagree. In God's Word there's a verse in Ephesians 3:20 that says, "Now to Him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ASK or IMAGINE, according to His power that is at work within us." 
See if God even had the owner of wood-Mizer GIVE me the mill, I then would have been to take the credit for it. God likes to do things that we could never dream up so that He will receive all the glory and honor. 

I couldn't wipe the smile off my face as I began milling. It's a feeling I can't get enough of 

Now for some pictures!!

Lacking a tractor we brought out Great Grandpa's steel wheels from the bush! Bunyan would be proud of us  
I'm going to post quite a few photos, enjoy!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's some photos of some more smaller logs I milled up. Except for one. haha This oak went down about 5 years ago and has been laying in the dirt until now.  My dad and I are going to make a roll top desk together, using the wood from this tree that's been on the family farm since probably before it was founded 

The first photo is of me on the quad with my Grandpa  I love my grandpa so much and feel so blessed to have the chance to work with him as we milled up lumber.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

The first photo here is of some spalted pieces to be used for pen blanks and knife handles.. 

Here's the 2nd half of the oak log. After some grunt work we got it chained up to the tractor and on the mill.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Loved working along side my dad  

Now what looked like junk on the outside, was GORGEOUS on the inside. After just a couple of MANY slabs. 

I also was salvaging some rotten logs which had a lot of beautiful spalted pieces which I will use for pen blanks and give to my uncle to stabilize as knife handles

Last photo is of my dad's bakery bread racks.. He owned a bakery for years and years and he happens to have the racks still which work amazing for smaller pieces for drying!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope you're all not bored yet! I'm sorry, I can't even tell you how excited I am about this mill and now being able to take on projects and keep quality in them because it now won't be a matter of spending hundreds if not thousands on hardwood! 

1st photo: Is just a little willow I tried milling.. I know, I know, it's no walnut. But guys, if it's a form of wood I'm milling it. haha I just can't believe I'm milling! :no:

2nd photo: Elm slabs stacked up ready to dry.

3rd photo: squared up box elder or as we call it up here, (Manitoba Maple)

4th: live-edge box elder

and last but not least. my gorgeous pile of oak. I've been woodworking long enough to know how much it would cost me to walk into lowes and buy that much oak. 

That's it for now! You'll be seeing lots of me on the milling side of this forum now!  

Take care, thanks for reading and taking the time to look at the photos. Hope it wasn't too much! haha

Levi


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Giving God the Glory*

I too would love to have an LT 40 or 50 or 70. But right now I will have to stick with my "cheap sawmill". 

For us who believe in Christ for the forgiveness of our sins we appreciate the things God gives us. He wants to give us the desires of our heart. Every time I get another free log it is amazing we dont have to go out and purchase them for our passion. I know one sports figure who used to give God the Glory for all his wins then he had some marriage problems and quit publicly thanking God, then he quit winning. 

Christians its TEBOW Time. lest we forget

(can someone link my cheap sawmill thread)


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

It is obvious to me of Gods provision in our lives, and we reciprocate as best we can.
I could tell you stories to blow any perception that God doesn't provide away, but I would be hijacking a thread, so I won't go there.
Congrats, and put er to good use.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a very nice mill. I can certainly understand your excitement because I recently got a manual mill and feel the same way.

Thank you, too, for publicly giving God the glory.

He is risen!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Good going!

I look forward to seeing more wood and projects.

I'll bet you will have no problem finding free wood--and customers that want wood milled--

Keep up the pictures!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Congratulations! If I were younger, I would have like to buy one. When the milling bug hit me years ago, all that was around my area was circle mills. They didn't have portable band mills yet. When they did finally come to my area, they were deemed unreliable , wavy cuts, and expensive. But things have changed. I'm glad you've picked one up while you're still young. Enjoy. And keep posting photos; I'll have to get my fix through you guys.

Bugman, here's your link; had it in "My Favorites" because after trying a cheap version of a CSM, yours is the the next phase that I aspire to.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cheap-sawmill-9589/


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats on the mill. I love seeing how excited you are to be milling wood and working with your family. Good times. Have a happy Easter.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Glory to God*

Hands made for wood
*HALLELUJAH :thumbsup::laughing::yes::smile:..PRAISES TO HIS NAME. *Love your testimony AND your praises to Him. We can talk SAW later....it's ADDICTIVE!!!

Shows that "faith in what we DON'T see....comes into things that ARE!!!!"

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice mill Levi. Nice slabs to. Hope you have a good time with that. Lucky dog.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to get back out at the farm and get milling some more wood! You'll be seeing lots of me on this side of the forum


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You certainly are blessed, in more ways than just getting a mill, and having plenty of land / trees to access... I lost my Opa before I hit my teens... I hope and pray I carry on the family tradition well...


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

dbhost said:


> You certainly are blessed, in more ways than just getting a mill, and having plenty of land / trees to access... I lost my Opa before I hit my teens... I hope and pray I carry on the family tradition well...


 I am so very blessed to have all four of my grandparents.  I'm realizing more and more, how special every moment I have with them really is. They won't be around forever.. and my only regret will be not spending more time with them..


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

You know Levi, Paul says we shouldn't do anything that will cause another brother to stumble:no:, and your mill there is making me covet. So I feel the logical solution would be for you to send your new toy my way:yes:. Just kidding. Nice purchase and nicer recognition of where it really came from!


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations Levi! The lord provides what we need in our time of need. I think what he has really provided for you is not the ability to mill lumber so much as it is a way to bring your whole family together and spend some quality time. These times will be cherished forever! Ok really cool mill and I hope you have to much fun milling wood and saving trees for useful purposes. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful. You have a lot of talent and no doubt this WM is going to allow you to go places you couldn't before. Thanks for posting all the pics and giving the props where they belong. Now what? Better mill up some lumber to build a big kiln huh?


----------



## Ace Chippy (Apr 16, 2012)

*Bought a mill*

Well Hi i am in Australia and just finished reading about your mill and looking at the pics it is a real nice mill . Yes and its great to see you give the glory to God for what he has done for you,here in Australia there not to many people interested in God they just laugh about things religous. I am in a wheelchair after a building sit accident I broke my back but I am still working with wood at home. We do our slabbing with my mates chainsaw and a home made cradle and frame will post some pics next time we use it Cheers Noel


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great testimony! Have fun with your new mill. I'd love to have one myself.


----------



## grweldon (May 23, 2012)

To God be the Glory, great things He has done....

All praise be to the Great Provider!

Blessings...


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice. got a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## KnotChiseled (May 25, 2012)

*Keep it up!*

You'll never know all of the people you've encouraged. 

Have you read the book "Do The Work" by Steven Pressfield?
Well worth the read. Not very long and extremely well written.

Sorry for the comment not directly related to technical woodworking. I would recommend the book to any woodworkers out there, especially those trying to make a go of it as a profession.


----------

